# Ughh brand new retractable leash chewed to death :(



## jskd82 (Apr 2, 2009)

Just bought a retractable leash today, it has the nylon webbing throughout the entire leash, unlike some with webbing and then a thin rope as the rest of the leash. Anyways my 9 week old pup managed to chew through it within a few minutes. My wife and I were eating lunch at the park and I wasn't paying attention to her for a few minutes and when I looked at the leash it was half severed the webbing was thin and looked cheap but I paid around $22 bucks for it and this was the first use lol. I just cut off the first couple of feet and re-tied it to the clip. I really need to find a way to stop her from chewing on her leash lol.


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

First of all, retractable leashes are a waste of money. They encourage pulling and are crap materials.

Get a 4-6 ft nylon leash, spray it with bitter apple/yuck and supervise the dog.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

I have one that I used with my dogs during house training. I didn't have to follow them all over the yard, potentially stepping in poop...lol Because they have a far reach, I could more or less stand in one spot. Other than that, they are worthless, IMO. The stupid lock thing on mine constantly sticks. I'd never feel comfortable taking my dogs actually out in public using it. I've heard too many horror stories of a good pull from the dog popping the mechanism inside.

I'd invest in a good nylon or leather leash.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Hehe, Toby ate almost his entire leather leash once in the car.....I didn't even have a clue---didn't hear him chewing or anything. So I bought Lupine leashes, because they'll replace them for free if they ever get damaged, even by chewing. But of course he doesn't chew nylon leashes  . I really like leather leashes, too *pouts*.


----------



## jskd82 (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah after using it a few times today, I found out that they are crappy. I do have two 6 ft nylon leashes that I like much better. The only real reason I bought the retractable was so that I can use it on her when I take her outside to potty.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

lol after all these negative respincises I have to say I like mine for Hawk it's really nice for working on recalls because it allows him to get really far away from me and distracted


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

If you want a long leash... get a 20' line. I love mine. I use it at the beach, in the field, in the park if no one's around. Marge loves it, and I think it's much safer than a retractable leash and doesn't encourage pulling nearly as much.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

I have a 16ft retractable leash, and really- Donatello does amazing on it, he's not a chewer and he doesn't pull; He knows that when I stop, he's allowed to keep going, but once he reaches the end he stops, he's doesn't continue to pull...

I think the retractable leashes should be for the dogs that can handle them; If your dog has a tendency to chew, and if your dog has a tendency to pull or is easily distracted, then I'd say keep to a thick nylon one. I have a 5ft and a 15ft nylon leash and lead that I use for certain purposes.


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

Mdawn said:


> I have one that I used with my dogs during house training. I didn't have to follow them all over the yard, potentially stepping in poop...lol Because they have a far reach, I could more or less stand in one spot. Other than that, they are worthless, IMO. The stupid lock thing on mine constantly sticks. I'd never feel comfortable taking my dogs actually out in public using it. I've heard too many horror stories of a good pull from the dog popping the mechanism inside.
> 
> I'd invest in a good nylon or leather leash.


Of course, that also goes against the common advice of having one potty spot, and always cleaning up poop right away. 


For long recalls I use a long line. It took long enough to get Sadie to stop pulling on walks, I wouldn't want her to get back in that habit. Dragging the leash while exploring is enough of a different sensation from the tense retractable.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Hawk's line isn't a very strong one. it's made for dogs up to 25 pounds and he weighs almost 50 pounds so there isn't a whole lot of pressure that needs to be put on it to get the line out. I'm sure he barly feels it if he feels it at all.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

The retractable leash Donatello has is made for dogs 44-50 some lbs. He's only 18! lol! Over protective? Probably!


----------



## yassy (Apr 10, 2009)

My dog used to bite leash when she was puppy,and I sprayed with bitter apple thing and the habit has stopped.What I use for leash is Nylon leash that is probably 4ft to 6ft long. When I take my dog out for playing Frisbee or ball,I use long training leash that I think is 50 feet.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

jskd82 said:


> Just bought a retractable leash today, it has the nylon webbing throughout the entire leash, unlike some with webbing and then a thin rope as the rest of the leash. Anyways my 9 week old pup managed to chew through it within a few minutes. My wife and I were eating lunch at the park and I wasn't paying attention to her for a few minutes and when I looked at the leash it was half severed the webbing was thin and looked cheap but I paid around $22 bucks for it and this was the first use lol. I just cut off the first couple of feet and re-tied it to the clip. I really need to find a way to stop her from chewing on her leash lol.


I love your dog already! She did to that retractable leash what I want to see done to ALL retractable leashes.... Sorry you are out the $22.. but GOOD FOR YOUR DOG. LOL

Mostly I really hate retractable leashes not for any reason other than the person on the other end of it. Before I go off on this I will say I am NOT accusing you, the OP, of this.. 

In general.. people using retractable leashes do not seem to pay attention to their dogs. The dogs go all over the place and often into my dog's face while the person holding the leash is talking to someone or gazing into someones eyes or talking on a cell phone... and is completely oblivious to their dog.

While my dog is friendly I don't allow her to run up to strange dogs or people.

Get a good, solid leash and spray it with bitter apple. If your pup wants to chew while on a walk, bring a rope toy and tie it to a short length of clothes line and let her have that (and it lets you play tug with her too).


----------



## jskd82 (Apr 2, 2009)

I went to walmart today and bought a bitter spray, but it is not sour apple, it says it has tea tree oil. I sprayed it on and she still chewed it lol.


----------



## hbark (Oct 22, 2008)

Timely post for me, I thought I'd give one of these a try. And lo and behold, I like it a lot. My dog's a bit under 30 lbs, doesn't really pull hard at all, I also use one of those Gentle Leader type of harnesses. The leash is 15 ft, and I use it only when I'm walking her somewhere where there aren't a lot of people, and certainly not around my neighborhood where she would be able to go in the street.

For example today I went to the local park (used to be a navy base, there's a 2.3 mile paved path around the perimeter of the runways and stuff). Anyway there was hardly anyone on the path, so most times I let Winnie wander and roam to her hearts' content. When someone else was coming the other way, either walking or biking, with or without a dog, I simply called to my dog, let the leash retract to a "normal" length of about 6 ft or less, until we got past the person. Then let it extend again.

Anyway, for me and my dog Winnie, so far it's working out very nicely. Although we did go to dog training at a local dog training club, it's not important to me that she walk right by my left side at all times, etc.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

jesirose said:


> First of all, retractable leashes are a waste of money. They encourage pulling and are crap materials.
> 
> Get a 4-6 ft nylon leash, spray it with bitter apple/yuck and supervise the dog.


Double Ditto! You don't have any controlling on the dog or/and the leash


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I feel your pain. I can't tell you the number of collars (Yes, collars, Smalls would paw and hook her mouth around them as a puppy and chew through them. We thought she was "accidentally" getting stuck, but observed her and it was on purpose to chew) we went through before figuring out bitter apple spray, designed for puppies and the moments you go to the bathroom for two seconds.


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

The collar is too big if they can get their mouth around it


----------



## sarahspins (Apr 6, 2009)

jesirose said:


> The collar is too big if they can get their mouth around it


Not necessarily... I have a cat who can get her mouth under her collar without much effort at all, no matter how snug it is. She basically can't wear one because of that (she's an indoor cat and chipped, so the collar was more just for reassurance in case she got out) since because of the quick release it will just pop off. I'm sure a dog with a shorter jaw could do something similar, but just chew through the collar since dog collars don't have the same quick release cat collars do.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

sarahspins said:


> Not necessarily... I have a cat who can get her mouth under her collar without much effort at all, no matter how snug it is. She basically can't wear one because of that (she's an indoor cat and chipped, so the collar was more just for reassurance in case she got out) since because of the quick release it will just pop off. I'm sure a dog with a shorter jaw could do something similar, but just chew through the collar since dog collars don't have the same quick release cat collars do.


my Cat Butch has gone through at least 5 collars so far in his life and he's only a year and a half old. but because he goes outside a lot I keep buying them hoping that maybe someone will think twice about shooting him when they see he is a cherished family pet.


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

Cats are different than dogs, I'd never put a collar on my cat that was as tight as it should be on a dog. You should only be able to fit two fingers between the collar and the dog's skin. 

If the dog's snout is short that would make it even harder IMO.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

jesirose said:


> The collar is too big if they can get their mouth around it


Well, I'm sorry I don't have a video for you, because she absolutely got off any collar, no matter how tight it was. It would take her a hot minute, but she would claw and claw and roll around until she got it to where she could chew it.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Feb 3, 2009)

hbark said:


> Timely post for me, I thought I'd give one of these a try. And lo and behold, I like it a lot. My dog's a bit under 30 lbs, doesn't really pull hard at all, I also use one of those Gentle Leader type of harnesses.


Be EXTREMELY careful with this combo!! All it takes is once for the dog to take off after something, reach the end of the lead, and WHAM, she's got a neck injury.



> The leash is 15 ft, and I use it only when I'm walking her somewhere where there aren't a lot of people, and certainly not around my neighborhood where she would be able to go in the street.


This is very important. SO many people have their retractable leashes and their dogs are walking 15-20 feet out ahead of them on the sidewalk. If a squirrel or something goes in front of them and crosses the street, they're going to follow and there's NOTHING the owner can do about it.


----------

